# B&G S2 sport springs uneven after lowering?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not to be "that guy" But did you perhaps install the front springs on the left side and the rear springs on the right side of your Cruze (or vice versa)?

I know it might seem a little harsh of a question to ask, but I feel like it should be asked.


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Had it done at the dealership by someone very familiar with lowering cars. Also I think another wheel would be off if that was done wouldn't it?


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

You have discovered the Chevy lean welcome to the club. Were these the ones on craigslist?


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

bought them new from Auto anything. Talked to them about it. They told me to switch the two rear springs and see if the measurements switched with the springs. Does anyone else have a similar problem? Thanks Dave


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if this is typical when lowering cars, I'm unfamiliar with performance upgrades. This is my first time.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Usually an uneven stance is the result of improper installation (ie. reversed springs).


----------

